# New Member



## cody presley (Sep 1, 2016)

I have many new stuff today. I am new to this site and  I am turning in my Fellow Craft tonight and next week will be raised to Master.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 1, 2016)

Congrats on that.  What GL do you hale from.  Also what does "have many new stuff today" mean?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 1, 2016)

cody presley said:


> I have many new stuff today. I am new to this site and  I am turning in my Fellow Craft tonight and next week will be raised to Master.


Welcome to the site !


----------



## cody presley (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks. What I meant by New Stuff just that I will be taking my next journey in masonry. Was in a hurry yesterday should of explain myself a little better.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 2, 2016)

Greetings and congratulations Brother. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brother H (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome among your Brethren,
We would love to hear about your experience...
A brief introduction to know to which GL and Jurisdiction you belong to will be nice as well 


Lebanon Lodge #10,
District Grand Lodge of Syria-Lebanon
Under the Jurisdiction of
The Grand Lodge of the F&AM of
The State Of New York

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 3, 2016)

cody presley said:


> Thanks. What I meant by New Stuff just that I will be taking my next journey in masonry. Was in a hurry yesterday should of explain myself a little better.


What lodge/grand lodge are you from?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## crono782 (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

